# Sopwith F-1 Camel



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Hi everyone here are some pics of my REVELL Germany 1/72 Scale Sopwith Camel F-1 I Just completed. Enjoy :wave: 

John
AZbuilder


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Gotta love those WWI planes John.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Yeah, I got this kit at a local hobby shop here in Tucson. It was a good change of pace model. I kind of want to add a Spad, Neuport even a Fokker Tri-plane to the series.


AZbuilder
John


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey, I have one of those! Pretty rough kit, wasn't it? I still need to add the rigging to mine. There really isn't much available for WWI aviation, but I would love to see what Hasegawa or Tamiya could do with such a subject.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Yep it was Rouge, I wanted to give up a few times especialy while working on the rigging. but I had to stop when I could not figure out how to set up the control wires for the rudder and elevator. But over all not a bad build if is say so myself.


AZbuilder
John


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I have 5 or 6 of those 1/72 scale WWI planes around here somewhere; I much prefer the aircraft from WWI over that from WWII for whatever reason. These kits are lot of fun--reasonably quick and easy to build (if you're not overly concerned about super-detailing or accuracy) and they don't take up a great deal of display space. :thumbsup:

Rigging? Can you buy wire thin enough to be in-scale?


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Actually, when I had my 9" ponytail cut off, I saved it for the modeling supply box. Perfect scale rigging!


----------

